# Kydex scatterpouch - it works!



## JoergS

Hello,

have made my first Kydex test pouch today.

I tied the ends with string to allow the pouch to open.

The Kydex is way too thick (2,5mm) and I have to optimize the form, plus I will add a funnel for easier loading. But it works!

The scattering is just the way I like it. The target in the picture is one shot, from 5 Meters distance. No "tissue bag", I just plainly loaded the lead balls (4.5mm) into the pouch, one side for now because of the lack of a funnel.



















Next weekend, I will make a much nicer one and present it on video!

Regards

Jörg


----------



## NightKnight

Looks pretty accurate!!


----------



## Daveridesbikes

very cool!


----------



## baumstamm

great work, but does it make sens to shoot this small balls?


----------



## ZDP-189

Nice idea.


----------



## JoergS

It is too early to say if the shot makes any sense. When I finished the testpouch, it was already almost dark outside. Penetration tests will have to wait, same thing for the slomo video studies.

But I can also shoot the 19mm lead/steel balls out of this pouch. One thing is for sure: The grip on this pouch is phenomenal. You can pull harder and release cleaner than using a leather pouch. There is potential in the idea, as Saunders already prooved with their plastic pouch.

I have to find thinner Kydex, this pouch is too heavy (8 gramms). 1 mm Kydex would be ideal, then the weight would go down to about 3 gramms, same as a leather pouch.

I will keep working on the concept.

Jörg


----------



## crazyslingshot

great.

Very good to hunt the flocks of sparrows


----------



## smitty

I'm watching the development of this one with lots of interest ! I have wondered about cutting a wide spot, in the middle, on one continuous band to flip shot.


----------



## Melchior

Interesting It appears that the projectile's pattern is a thick line, like a duckbill shotgun has.
How many projectiles are used for one shot?


----------



## Skit Slunga

Melchior said:


> Interesting It appears that the projectile's pattern is a thick line, like a duckbill shotgun has.
> How many projectiles are used for one shot?


I'd think that would be a variable # depending on shot size. If you were to use a #12 shot(or 1.2mm), as the .22 rimfire shotshell uses, you'd have quite a "Skeeter Eater" . Also the pattern will likely be more densely populated once Joerg works out the filling funnel and fills that pouch to capacity. Should be very interesting to see the results.


----------



## Sarge

That would be great for shooting snakes that you don't want around.


----------



## JoergS

Have found 1mm Kydex, should be here tomorrow. The sheet I got is huge (1200 x 1000 mm), so I can potentially make many, many pouches from it. Let us hope it works out.

Jörg


----------



## Rayshot

Isn't it great to find a material that is just what your looking for? I'm nterested in the video of this.

Jorg, are you getting PM notifications? Sent you a PM. The site says you haven't read it. So I wondered if you are aware they are there.

Stay creative.


----------



## JoergS

Got the 1mm Kydex today and made a pouch.

This works fantastic! I designed the pouch in a way that it can not fully open, just enough to let the 19mm lead ball out. This leads to very tight groups when I use lead shot! Even from 10 meters, several balls hit the air rifle target (which is small). At 5 meters, all of them are in the air rifle target.

I smashed an apple from 5 meters! No tissue bags whatsoever.

But it also shoots very good with lead balls.

The only issue: You either have to wear a glove or shoot it flipstyle. The pouch is not heavier than leather, but much harder, so a handslap might cause cuts, would hurt very much for sure.


----------



## foreigner

Awesome idea! I wanna see the video!


----------



## ZDP-189

I mould kydex and work leather. I recommend a leather pouch; the leather can be wetformed and skived in the middle at the hinge to make it flexible. It won't crack or chip and will be a little gentler on your fork hand.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I put together a multi-shot pouch just to show another way to do it with leather. The pouch has a stitch taken on both sides to form a pocket. It can be shot by just pouring the shot into the pocket or you can pre-make several shot shells in advance as shown here. I make then by separating a two ply tissue and using just one ply of it. I line a thimble with it and pour it full of shot, then tie it off with thread and trim. This way you can carry several and reload quickly. The 2nd picture shows a pattern at approximately 5 meters. Multi-shot shooting does not have much killing power as the small shot just does not travel fast enough. -- Tex


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Nice Tex!!! I've done that before as well. I believe that it was on the old Whammo instructions as a "DIY" project. It is interesting. I really like the idea ....I wish it had more killing power, but you are correct in saying it doesn't have much. I do think it would take doves and such at close range, but I haven't actually tried yet, have you Tex?


----------



## Tex-Shooter

It will not take any thing larger than a sparrow effectively. I use it with sand to kill red wasp around the house, as they get very aggressive. -- Tex


----------



## Itamar J

ive always wanted to see that slingshot hit bolistic gel
you need more impact videos


----------



## USASlingshot

this looks great. cant wait for the tests!


----------



## Sam

Regarding killing power, I've already gone through the maths behind it in another thread, needless to say shooting shot from a pouch like that definitely isn't going to get a clean kill...


----------



## Roy

When I was a kid we use to put BBs in the pouch and try to shoot it. Finally a great design I can't wait for the test.


----------



## JoergS

Did you guys not see this video?






Jörg


----------



## mr.joel

It's cool Joerg....would this work also w/ .31 cal lead balls or are they too big?


----------



## JoergS

Those would work, no doubts. I don't have any here, though.


----------



## dgui

Tex-Shooter said:


> I put together a multi-shot pouch just to show another way to do it with leather. The pouch has a stitch taken on both sides to form a pocket. It can be shot by just pouring the shot into the pocket or you can pre-make several shot shells in advance as shown here. I make then by separating a two ply tissue and using just one ply of it. I line a thimble with it and pour it full of shot, then tie it off with thread and trim. This way you can carry several and reload quickly. The 2nd picture shows a pattern at approximately 5 meters. Multi-shot shooting does not have much killing power as the small shot just does not travel fast enough. -- Tex


Tex, I Like that. Your keeping it together rather than scattering too soon. Im gonna try it.


----------



## Sam

mr.joel said:


> It's cool Joerg....would this work also w/ .31 cal lead balls or are they too big?


They would definitely work, but wouldn't they defeat the purpose?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Very interesting.


----------



## USASlingshot

You should see penetration on geleton? Just an idea. Good job


----------



## Sam

JoergS said:


> Did you guys not see this video?


Of course, I never miss your shows!


----------

